# 1,000 Point Scion Guard Army: Thoughts?



## camboflaged (Mar 31, 2017)

Alright, this one is short and simple and I think, savage. Let me know what you think.

HQ:
Tempestor Prime: command rod
Tempestor Prime: Bolt pistol, power sword

TROOPS:

Scion Squad Alpha (8 men):
plasmapistol/powersword tempestor
Vox caster
2x hotshot lasgun scions
4x plasma gun scions

Scion Squad Omega (9 men)
Plasma Pistol Tempestor
Vox caster
3x hotshot lasgun scions
4x melta scions

ELITES:
Scion Command Squad:
Vox caster w/hotshot lasgun
Medic w/ hotshot lasgun
2x Hotshot volley guns

FAST ATTACK
2x Banewolfs with hull-mounted heavy flamers.

FLYER
Fortunate Son
Valkyries with hell strike rockets, heavy bolter sponsons, and lascannon

War Goose
Valkyries with hell strike rockets, heavy bolter sponsons, and lascannon


2 drops, 1000 points. 
Everyone fits in the valkyries (alpha and command squad in the first bird, omega and primes in the second). So they fly up the 20 inches, scions pop out, run into range, issue the re-roll 1 order, and supercharge. Or melt stuff. The command squad hangs out a bit back, with the primes so the vox will work. Probably re rolling to wound. The bane wolfs are there in case I get second turn and they are dumb enough to move toward me.

Let me know what you think!


----------

